# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Обсуждение антивирусов

## Andrey

Модуль русификации NOD32 от Алексея Агафонова доступен здесь http://www.4ru.info/nod32.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

Антивирус Касперского 5.0 на 3 месяца - http://www.kaspersky.ru/trial-3-month 
Прямая ссылка на файл KAV 5.0 - http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com...sonalru_3m.exe

Полезная информация по антивирусным программам:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...u/default.mspx
http://www.microsoft.com/Rus/Securit...s/Default.mspx

Microsoft Antivirus Partners:
http://www.microsoft.com/security/pa.../antivirus.asp

----------


## Xen

Я бы рекомендовал McAffee. Через что ставится подавляющее большинство заразы неподготовленному серферу? Конечно, через сплоиты к IE. А данный антивирусный продукт имеет имхо самую продвинутую технологию обнаружения сплоитного кода. Хотя и ее, конечно, можно при желании обойти.... Панацея - патчи на систему. До следующих дырок, господа :)))

----------


## Geser

> Я бы рекомендовал McAffee. Через что ставится подавляющее большинство заразы неподготовленному серферу? Конечно, через сплоиты к IE. А данный антивирусный продукт имеет имхо самую продвинутую технологию обнаружения сплоитного кода. Хотя и ее, конечно, можно при желании обойти.... Панацея - патчи на систему. До следующих дырок, господа ))


Дыры в IE очень качественно закрывает SurfinGuard

----------


## Xen

Это скорее сгодится в качестве монитора действий всяких подписаных элементов и прочих огрызков кода, имеющих право на легальный запуск. От дыр в браузере и сопутствующих компонентов имхо спасут только своевременные патчи...

----------


## Lex

> Я бы рекомендовал McAffee. Через что ставится подавляющее большинство заразы неподготовленному серферу? Конечно, через сплоиты к IE. А данный антивирусный продукт имеет имхо самую продвинутую технологию обнаружения сплоитного кода. Хотя и ее, конечно, можно при желании обойти.... Панацея - патчи на систему. До следующих дырок, господа ))


Один из самых больших плюсов последней версии McAfee - защита от эксплоитов, использующих переполнение буфера. Снижает необходимость срочной установки заплаток. Плюс новый модуль - защита от шпионов.

----------


## Andrey

Geser, а ты оказался прав: несмотря на свою глючность KAV и Dr.Web знают больше вирусов.
Скачал по этой ссылке _http://www.webhelper4u.com/transponder/transfileslocations.html кучу новых вирусов. Кроме KAV и Dr.Web о них никто не слышал.

----------


## Geser

> Geser, а ты оказался прав: несмотря на свою глючность KAV и Dr.Web знают больше вирусов.
> Скачал по этой ссылке _http://www.webhelper4u.com/transponder/transfileslocations.html кучу новых вирусов. Кроме KAV и Dr.Web о них никто не слышал.


  :Wink:

----------


## Andrey

А что не находит KAV и Dr.Web, прекрасно находит Ad-Aware SE Personal. ;D
Проверил на файлах значившихся у меня как suspicious (подозрительные).

----------


## Geser

KAV с расширенными базами тоже не находит?

----------


## Andrey

> KAV с расширенными базами тоже не находит?


Да. ;D

----------


## Geser

> Да. ;D


Ну бывает. Нужно же и другим что-то оставить  :Smiley: 
ДрВеб, кстати, тоже вводят расширенные базы.

----------


## Andrey

Geser, а как ты относишься к AntiVirenKit 2005 Internet Security (http://www.gdata.de/ , http://www.gdata.de/trade/productlist/16) ?
Использует два движка KAV и BitDefender.
Тормоз наверное?!

----------


## Geser

> Geser, а как ты относишься к AntiVirenKit 2005 Internet Security (http://www.gdata.de/) ?
> Использует два движка KAV и BitDefender.
> Тормоз наверное?!


Не пробовал  :Smiley: 
Вообще говорят последняя версия KAV пошустрее работает. Вот ДрВеб меня окончательно достанет, поставлю дебе опять КАВ  :Smiley: 
Судя по тому что я вижу, это единственные достойные антивирусы. BitDefender немного отстаёт. Хотя тоже ничего.

----------


## serge

> Вообще говорят последняя версия KAV пошустрее работает. Вот ДрВеб меня окончательно достанет, поставлю дебе опять КАВ 
> Судя по тому что я вижу, это единственные достойные антивирусы. BitDefender немного отстаёт. Хотя тоже ничего.


Ну DrWeb и KAV - понятно, известные брэнды. А BitDefender чем так хорош? Может кто-нибудь из тех, кто им пользовался, приведет кратенький обзор его возможностей, ну и поделится впечатлениями?

----------


## Geser

> Ну DrWeb и KAV - понятно, известные брэнды. А BitDefender чем так хорош? Может кто-нибудь из тех, кто им пользовался, приведет кратенький обзор его возможностей, ну и поделится впечатлениями?


Многие вещи которые мне присылают я проверяю на http://www.virustotal.com/. Просто обратил внимание что BitDefender знает очень многое. Пробовал я его ставить себе, проблема в том, что у меня стоят большие фонты, а с ними у него весь интерфейс покорёжен, кнопок не видно. Потому и убрал. А вообще, паковщиков знает много, есть защита p2p (хотя не понятно что конкретно она делает  :Smiley: ), и, что очень удобно, есть защита реестра. Не нужно ставить дополнительную программу.

----------


## Rookie

> Читать тут: http://www.securinfo.ru/GoodAntivirus


Интересно, а почему из этого списка вылетел NOD32 ?

----------


## Geser

> Интересно, а почему из этого списка вылетел NOD32 ?


В связи с тем что было продемонстрировано его почти полное незнание паковщиков, и очень медленная реакция (а иногда и её отсутствие) на новые присланные вирусы.

----------


## mrzero

ну привет...и приамо в тему согласен KAV рулит и конесно тормоз системе ны чего поделаеш если казди филе сцанириват через >100000 вирусних подписеи...
А один очен хороши AV о котором не слишал здес ена F-Secure 2004/5 иест и Iternet Security вместе с F/W знает тозе что и KAV (тезе самие бази)  итерфаце ксациви всио как надо да и 3 движка но одно тосто тозе чут систему тормозит но точто не совлем понравилос ето что неты опции вирыбит его. Ны надо без него полазит сказим там ызе плохо..
ны как ви думаите ?

----------

Ну, а чем же тебе  Norton AV 2005 не нравится? Уж точно лучше, чем Нод32. Или так нравятся только русские антивирусы?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> @ALEX(XX)
> ссылка Ваша битая, сэр .
> http://ftp.kaspersky.com/devbuilds/7....0.1.323ru.exe


Да ну  :Smiley:  А скачалось только что привидение?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tol

> А что не находит KAV и Dr.Web, прекрасно находит Ad-Aware SE Personal. ;D
> Проверил на файлах значившихся у меня как suspicious (подозрительные).


Адваре точно ловит за каспером, но если их ставить вместе, то каспер сильно все тормозит. Как бы это устранить? (вообще это возможно?)
Нод32 вовсе ловит за каспером.

----------


## DVi

Судя по этому топику, у *tol* стоит древняя бета-версия КИС6: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=195685
В самый раз сходить в раздел "Помогите": http://helpme.virusinfo.info

----------


## tol

> Судя по этому топику, у *tol* стоит древняя бета-версия КИС6: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=195685
> В самый раз сходить в раздел "Помогите": http://helpme.virusinfo.info


Да, уж какую дали люди добрые.. читал на форумах, что каспер ловит в основном те вирусы, которые сам и пишет. По крайней мере, ни Нод, ни Авира не поймали зловредов, которые рассылают большой исходящий трафик. Но нод и авира ловят за каспером

----------


## DVi

> Да, уж какую дали люди добрые.. читал на форумах, что каспер ловит в основном те вирусы, которые сам и пишет. По крайней мере, ни Нод, ни Авира не поймали зловредов, которые рассылают большой исходящий трафик. Но нод и авира ловят за каспером


Браво!  :Appl:  
Приходит на ум анекдот моей молодости: "Слушал я этих ваших Битлз, ничего хорошего: ноты врут, голоса сиплые, играть не умеют! - А где ж ты их слышал? - Да мне Вовчик напел по телефону" 
Поставьте нормальную программу с сайта производителя, а не из загашников друзей  :Smiley:  http://www.kaspersky.ru/productupdat...pter=186544995

----------


## Pastor

Приветствую. Меня интересует мнение специалистов по поводу Нортона для ноутбуков. Как он себя проявляет? А то я тут его купил и думаю, а стоило ли)))

----------


## DVi

Pastor, антивирусы, как и любые другие программы, достаточно специфичный продукт:
- То, что одному пользователю будет подходить по всем критериям, другого может разочаровать. 
- На одном компьютере эта программа может работать идеально, а на другом зависать, падать или совсем не запускаться.

Если Вы не покупаете компьютер с предустановленной программой, имеет смысл до покупки: 
1. Сравнить функциональность нескольких альтернативных программ,
2. Скачать с сайта производителя и воспользоваться бесплатной триальной версией выбранной Вами программы,
3. Составить собственное мнение о комфорте и исполнении указанных производителем функций. 
4. При необходимости - повторить с пункта 2.

----------


## Pastor

В том то и дело, что Нортон там был уже предустановлен. Я его просто продлил. С нортоном ранее не сталкивался, на стационарном стоит Нод32, которым вполне доволен. Здесь о Нортоне не увидел никаких откликов. Потому и написал)

----------


## DVi

Pastor, вот статистика по антивирусам, собранная в разделе "Помогите"  нашего сайта: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=17864

Нортон при не очень большом распространении в России (около 11%, согласно опросу Mail.Ru) достаточно часто попадает в "Помогите". Нод32 вообще зашкаливает (хотя согласно тому же опросу им пользуется всего около 12%).

Вероятно, Вам будет интересно почитать статьи участников проекта Virusinfo.

----------


## psw

AV-Comparatives опубликовала данные своего сравнения антивирусов от 10 марта
http://www.av-comparatives.org/

----------


## Alvares

> Нод32 вообще зашкаливает (хотя согласно тому же опросу им пользуется всего около 12%).


Хотя, если посмотреть по 7 марта, то количество его пользователей растет...

----------


## DVi

> Хотя, если посмотреть по 7 марта, то количество его пользователей растет...


+/- 5% в таком опросе особой роли не играют, и не меняют общей картины

----------


## ialnik

> Нод32 вообще зашкаливает (хотя согласно тому же опросу им пользуется всего около 12%).


Как вы думаете, почему когда составляют рейтинг футбольных сборных ФИФА или УЕФА, берут результаты максимум последних пяти лет, но не за всю историю футбола? Потому что ситуация каждый год меняется. 
А теперь возьмем статистику с mail.ru. Вот результат с 31.01.06 по 16.03.08:
Каким антивирусом Вы пользуетесь?
Доктор Веб - 165 (10.93%)
Антивирус Panda - 73 (4.83%)
Антивирус Касперского - 682 (45.17%)
Eset NOD32 - 206 (13.64%)
Norton Antivirus - 172 (11.39%)
McAfee Antivirus - 30 (1.99%)
Другой антивирус - 182 (12.05%)
Всего ответов: 1510

А вот результат только за последний год (с 16.03.07 по 16.03.0 :Cool: :
Каким антивирусом Вы пользуетесь?
Доктор Веб - 9 (6.29%)
Антивирус Panda - 7 (4.9%)
Антивирус Касперского - 40 (27.97%)
Eset NOD32 - 44 (30.77%)
Norton Antivirus - 11 (7.69%)
McAfee Antivirus - 3 (2.1%)
Другой антивирус - 29 (20.28%)
Всего ответов: 143

Разве это не говорит о том, что на сегодняшний день число пользователей NOD-а больше чем 12-13% ? Причем в два с лишним раза больше. Так что коэффициент ненадежности антивируса нужно корректировать соответственно. И не все так плохо с NOD-ом.

*Добавлено через 1 час 10 минут*




> Уважаемые специалисты, какой антивирус на Ваш взгляд лучше (из бесплатных) - Avira или Avast?  
> Заранее благодарю за ответ


Avira лучше, если говорить о способности ловить зловреды.
Но:
у Avast русскоязычный интерфейс, у бесплатной Avira - англоязычный.
у Avira нередки ложные срабатывания, которые могут привести в панику неопытных пользователей.
у бесплатной Avira нет возможности проверить конкретную папку на диске (только сканировать диск целиком).
у бесплатного Avast-а есть возможность проверки почты, Web-трафика, простейший файерволл, у бесплатной Avira - нет.

----------


## sergey888

> Avira лучше, если говорить о способности ловить зловреды.
> Но:
> у Avast русскоязычный интерфейс, у бесплатной Avira - англоязычный.
> у Avira нередки ложные срабатывания, которые могут привести в панику неопытных пользователей.
> у бесплатной Avira нет возможности проверить конкретную папку на диске (только сканировать диск целиком).
> у бесплатного Avast-а есть возможность проверки почты, Web-трафика, простейший файерволл, у бесплатной Avira - нет.


Ничего подобного, вопервых если нормально настроить Avira ложных срабатываний будет не больше чем в других антивирусах, а вот если поставить все настройки защиты по максимуму то оно действительно снесет все крэки, патчи, кейгены и программы по защите компа.
И второе, как это нет возможности проверить конкретную папку на диске, все нормально проверяется. Как в любом антивирусе кликаете на папку и нажимаете сканировать файлы.

----------


## DVi

> А теперь возьмем статистику с mail.ru. Вот результат с 31.01.06 по 16.03.08:
> ...
> *Всего ответов: 1510*





> А вот результат только за последний год (с 16.03.07 по 16.03.0:
> ...
> *Всего ответов: 143*





> Разве это не говорит о том, что на сегодняшний день число пользователей NOD-а больше чем 12-13% ? Причем в два с лишним раза больше.


Эти примеры говорят только о десятикратной разнице в точности оценки. Гораздо более точные результаты Вы можете увидеть в отчете РОМИРа, в нем NOD занимает 16%. Пересчитать "Коэффициент ненадежности" Вы можете самостоятельно, я его уже не считаю - результат за 2007 год уже определен. К концу 2008 года можно будет снова пересчитать, если в этом появится необходимость.

----------


## borka

> К концу 2008 года можно будет снова пересчитать, если в этом появится необходимость.


А она появится?  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

А кто ж знает?

----------


## ialnik

> Эти примеры говорят только о десятикратной разнице в точности оценки. Гораздо более точные результаты Вы можете увидеть в отчете РОМИРа, в нем NOD занимает 16%.


Отчет РОМИРА датирован апрелем 2007 года. Никто не спорит что тогда пользователи NOD составляли 16%. Но очевидно, что за год их число возросло.
Впрочем, я не фанат NOD-а и не утверждаю что это замечательный антивирус.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Ничего подобного, вопервых если нормально настроить Avira ложных срабатываний будет не больше чем в других антивирусах, а вот если поставить все настройки защиты по максимуму то оно действительно снесет все крэки, патчи, кейгены и программы по защите компа.
> И второе, как это нет возможности проверить конкретную папку на диске, все нормально проверяется. Как в любом антивирусе кликаете на папку и нажимаете сканировать файлы.


Ложных срабатываний у Avira больше чем у многих других антивирусов - это факт, по крайней мере для настроек по умолчанию. Если поставить эвристику на минимум, может быть их будет меньше.
Что касается проверки отдельных папок, я имел в виду проверку непосредственно из интерфейса сканера Avira. А щелкнуть правой кнопкой по папке я как-то не догадался.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

В общем, Avira Antivir - мой выбор. Но на компы чайников я ставлю Avast, так как они по английски не понимают.

----------


## DVi

> Отчет РОМИРА датирован апрелем 2007 года. Никто не спорит что тогда пользователи NOD составляли 16%. Но очевидно, что за год их число возросло.


На основании каких фактов Вы сделали вывод, что процентное отношение количества пользователей NOD к количеству пользователей всех антивирусов в России возросло?

----------


## sergey888

> На основании каких фактов Вы сделали вывод, что процентное отношение количества пользователей NOD к количеству пользователей всех антивирусов в России возросло?


К сожалению он прав, основываюсь на колличество качающих тот или иной антивирус на многотысячных торрент трекерах. Последнее время очень много скачивает антивирус NOD32 а с тех пор как вышел  новый с фаерволом то у них появилось еще больше пользователей.  Я например очень отрицательно отношусь к NOD32  видел лично как лихо он пропускает заразу на комп еще хуже отношусь к его фаерволу особенно после просмотра тестов.  Но почему-то  в сети бытует легенда о  его качестве. Его даже рекомендуют в магазинах.  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

А в метро висит реклама Доктора Веба от Эльдорадо. Это про советы продавцов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Как по мне, так 3 версия НОДа лучше чем предыдущие. В Харьковском метро висит реклама НОДа  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

sergey888, через торренты качают только то, что нельзя найти на сайте производителя.

----------


## sergey888

> sergey888, через торренты качают только то, что нельзя найти на сайте производителя.


Не скажи с сайта производителя скачивают бесплатные версии а платные обычно люди скачивают с Http,  Ftp  и Торрента вместе с Паролями, Кейгенами, Крэками, Патчами.

----------


## DVi

1. Ashampoo AntiVirus действительно такой популярный? Видимо, я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни  :Smiley: 
2. NOD32 3.0.x представлен в тринадцати инкарнациях - похоже, каждый качает их сразу всем скопом.

----------


## sergey888

> 1. Ashampoo AntiVirus действительно такой популярный? Видимо, я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни 
> 2. NOD32 3.0.x представлен в тринадцати инкарнациях - похоже, каждый качает их сразу всем скопом.


Ты не понял, это то что люди раздают. Тут не видно сколько людей уже скачало и Ashampoo AntiVirus совсем не популярный, просто его кто-то раздает. 
Популярные NOD32 и Касперский и их качают примерно одинаково но так как за последнее время Нод обновлялся много раз, то и раздавали и скачивали новые версии чаще. 

Но всетаки Нод32 стал очень популярным. 

P.S. У меня нет желания выкладывать скрины на каждую отдельную раздачу, что бы было видно сколько людей скачало. Так что тебе придется поверить мне на слово. Или можно сделать проще, зайди на любой торрент трекер где разрешена раздача софта и посмотри что качают люди.

----------


## DVi

Я действительно чего-то не понимаю. Вы показали эту таблицу в качестве доказательства чрезвычайной популярности Нода. Ashampoo стоит на третьем месте (первое и второе делят Нод и Симантек). Если это не соответствует рейтингу популярности закачек, то для чего Вы показали эту таблицу? 

P.S. К сожалению, я не зарегестрирован ни на одном торрент-трекере, и поэтому не знаю, как ими пользоваться.

----------


## Макcим

> На основании каких фактов Вы сделали вывод, что процентное отношение количества пользователей NOD к количеству пользователей всех антивирусов в России возросло?


Цифры меняются так или иначе. Может их наоборот стало меньше в процентном соотношении?

----------


## senyak

Первый опрос на портале soft-best.ws

Nod32	[ 2118 ] 	 [49.72%]
KIS 6	[ 500 ] 	 [11.74%]
DrWEB	[ 350 ] 	 [8.22%]
McAfee	[ 89 ] 	 [2.09%]
Symantec Antivirus	[ 373 ] 	 [8.76%]
Avira Antivir	[ 804 ] 	 [18.87%]
avast!	[ 4 ] 	 [0.09%]
AVG	[ 2 ] 	 [0.05%]
Sophos Antivirus	[ 0 ] 	 [0.00%]
Panda Antivirus	[ 1 ] 	 [0.02%]
F-Secure	[ 0 ] 	 [0.00%]
BitDefender	[ 1 ] 	 [0.02%]
Sophos Anti-Virus	[ 0 ] 	 [0.00%]
Comodo Anti-Virus	[ 0 ] 	 [0.00%]

Второй опрос на портале soft-best.ws

Kaspersky Antivirus	[ 585 ] 	 [33.16%]
Norton Antivirus	[ 183 ] 	 [10.37%]
McAffe VirusScan	[ 44 ] 	 [2.49%]
Dr.Web	[ 171 ] 	 [9.69%]
Panda Antivirus	[ 41 ] 	 [2.32%]
PC-Chilin TrendMicro	[ 13 ] 	 [0.74%]
BitDefender	[ 35 ] 	 [1.98%]
UNA	[ 0 ] 	 [0.00%]
eTrust Antivirus	[ 12 ] 	 [0.68%]
F-Secure	[ 14 ] 	 [0.79%]
NOD32	[ 483 ] 	 [27.38%]
Другим	[ 180 ] 	 [10.20%]
Ни каким не пользуюсь	[ 3 ] 	 [0.17%]

Вообщем НОД и Каспер самые популярные антивирусы

----------


## DVi

> опрос на портале soft-best.ws


Когда проводились эти опросы и как долго они длились?
Опишите портрет участников опросов: сколько им лет, где работают, какое имеют образование?
Судя по столь большим отличиям результатов между этими двумя опросами, выборка, мягко говоря, нерепрезентативна.

----------


## XP user

> P.S. К сожалению, я не зарегестрирован ни на одном торрент-трекере, и поэтому не знаю, как ими пользоваться.


Off-top, но нужный: Не стоит сожалеть об этом - когда вы пользуетесь торрентом ВСЕ участвующие могут увидеть ваш IP-адрес (по моему правым кликом на скачаемый файл). Потом люди удивляются, что из Интернета 'атакуют'. И если вы при этом ещё и скачаете что-то 'незаконное'... сами понимаете...

Paul

----------


## senyak

Первый опрос - длится от 16.05.2007
Второй опрос - длится от 28.03.2005
Остольного я незнаю. Понимаю, что разница очень большая, но все же результат таков

----------


## DVi

> Первый опрос - длится от 16.05.2007
> Второй опрос - длится от 28.03.2005
> Остольного я незнаю. Понимаю, что разница очень большая, но все же результат таков


Судя по результатам, первый опрос проводился среди пользователей НОДа. Потому что за меньший период этот опрос собрал в 2,5 раза больше голосов (4242 голоса против 1764).

----------


## sergey888

> Off-top, но нужный: Не стоит сожалеть об этом - когда вы пользуетесь торрентом ВСЕ участвующие могут увидеть ваш IP-адрес (по моему правым кликом на скачаемый файл). Потом люди удивляются, что из Интернета 'атакуют'. И если вы при этом ещё и скачаете что-то 'незаконное'... сами понимаете...
> 
> Paul


Все не так просто. Вопервых скачивающих много и не возможно понять где чей IP. Во-вторых чем может помочь кому-то даже если он знает мой IP. 
Я скачиваю 'незаконное' через торрент уже около 5 лет и что кому-то когда-то нужен был мой IP. Тем более он у меня меняется примерно раз в сутки.




> Вы показали эту таблицу в качестве доказательства чрезвычайной популярности Нода. Ashampoo стоит на третьем месте (первое и второе делят Нод и Симантек). Если это не соответствует рейтингу популярности закачек, то для чего Вы показали эту таблицу?


Согласен, я не правильно снял скрин, на нем видны раздачи, но не видно колличество скачивающих. Да и вообще я тут подумал что я не прав, так не возможно определить больше начали пользоваться Нодом или нет. Закроем эту тему. Я был не прав.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

sergey888, спасибо за понимание.

----------


## psw

В этом топике http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=205171 обсуждаются результаты последнего VB100.



> A complete list:
> - Passed: AEC/Trustport, AVG/Grisoft, Avira, CA (various products), Eset, Fortinet, FRISK, F-Secure, GDATA/AVK, Kaspersky, Kingsoft, Microsoft, MicroWorld/eScan, Redstone (?), Symantec.
> - Failed: Agnitum (4 wildlist misses), AhnLab (2 wildlist misses), Alwil/avast! (19 wildlist misses, 1 false positive), BitDefender/SOFTWIN (2 wildlist misses), Bullguard (2 wildlist misses), Doctor Web (47 wildlist misses), Hauri (3 wildlist misses), Ikarus (24 wildlist misses, 6 false positives), K7 Computing (19 wildlist misses, 2 false positives), McAfee (1 wildlist miss), Norman (1 false positive), PC Tools AntiVirus (4 wildlist misses), CAT QuickHeal (2 false positives), Rising (3 wildlist misses, 1 false positive), Security Coverage PC Live (859 wildlist misses, 1 false positive), Sophos (2 wildlist misses), Trend Micro (3 wildlist misses, 2 false positives), VirusBuster (4 wildlist misses), Webroot (2 wildlist misses)

----------


## Rashevskiy

По моему самый хороший антивирь это AVZ) Его хоть на сервак можно, хоть к себе домой поставить)) жаль только что Зайцев к Касперскому работать ушел...

----------


## Гриша

У AVZ есть монитор,антиспам,антибаннер,веб-антивирус,проактивная защита,сетевой экран?не знал  :Smiley: 

AVZ нужно позиционировать и воспринимать как "временный" инструмент для борьбы уже с активным заражением,а не как постоянного стража вашего компьютера...




> жаль только что Зайцев к Касперскому работать ушел...


Не понял смысла этой фразы,что плохого в том,что Олег присоединился к команде ЛК,он ведь не забросил свой собственный проект(AVZ),а сделал большее,теперь функционал его утилиты используется в продуктах Лаборатории Касперского...

Или вы думаете иначе?  :Smiley:

----------


## rayoflight

> он ведь не забросил свой собственный проект(AVZ),


Это всего лишь вопрос времени.

----------


## SDA

A вот видеотест Agnitum, даже Виталик отметился, "а потомушто Грязный пиар"  :Smiley:  оценки теста по принципу - "каждый кулик хвалит свое болото" http://www.internet-security.ru/2008...oss-ess/#video

----------


## Гриша

> Это всего лишь вопрос времени.


Какого времени? :Shocked:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Winsent

> A вот видеотест Agnitum, даже Виталик отметился, "а потомушто Грязный пиар"  оценки теста по принципу - "каждый кулик хвалит свое болото" http://www.internet-security.ru/2008...oss-ess/#video


Весело там коментарии подтирают. Уже половину удалили в том числе видео где в таком же тесте, но с другой заразой outpost лажает  . За то виталега оставили

----------


## DVi

> Весело там коментарии подтирают. Уже половину удалили в том числе видео где в таком же тесте, но с другой заразой outpost лажает  . За то виталега оставили


Виталий Янко (директор по продажам и маркетингу компании Агнитум) недвусмысленно написал, что это всего лишь "необычный PR-ход". Вот с этой позиции и оценивайте этот блог.

----------


## maXmo

список рекомендуемых антивирусов – переписать.

----------


## elektro

А почему именно платные?
есть такие-же бесплатные(крякнутые)!
или они чем-то отличаются ;-)

----------


## Kuzz

Потому что 
http://virusinfo.info/misc.php?do=showrules



> 10. Запрещены ссылки на "варез" (нелицензионные или взломанные программы, серийные номера, кряки, кейгены), а также вопросы по поиску вышеперечисленного.


Да и неоднократно приходилось вычищать систему после применений некоторыми кряков

----------


## Mr_Joker

Крякнутые антивирусники это недоразумение полное)))надо ставить лицензию,тогда просто антивирусник начинает работать наполную,вот например у мя стоял  нелицензионный взломанный каспер, нехорошая штука, потом лицензию на авиру купил и жизнь началась шоколадная))))

----------


## pixel

> Крякнутые антивирусники это недоразумение полное)))надо ставить лицензию,тогда просто антивирусник начинает работать наполную,вот например у мя стоял  нелицензионный взломанный каспер, нехорошая штука, потом лицензию на авиру купил и жизнь началась шоколадная))))


в плане работы разницы почти нету

----------


## Mr_Joker

> в плане работы разницы почти нету


В плане взломаного антивируса или работы самого антивируса нету разницы???Авира побыстрей намного работает чем другие антивирусы обновление ваще не тормозит систему,а ловит вирусы также как и все другие антивирусы (Каспер,Нод32 и.д.)а так же огромный +в том что это пока единственный антивирус который может выбить из системы вирус кидо))),можно играть в любую игру ты даже не заметиш что у тя уже комп проверен полностью и обновления скачаны! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SergM

> а так же огромный +в том что это пока единственный антивирус который может выбить из системы вирус кидо)))


Гы.

----------


## makstor

У кого есть опыт использования или рекомендации насчет a-square free 4.5+firewall? в сравнении с Avira или AVG (тоже free-версии). чему отдать предпочтение из перечисленного порекомендуете?

----------


## senyak

Ну если не хотите, чтобы a-square удалял все подряд, то Авире или AVG. Кстати, к платной Авире можно получить ключик по акции, по моему на 3 месяца (всегда по разному)

----------


## makstor

> Ну если не хотите, чтобы a-square удалял все подряд,


много ложных срабатываний? Что лишнее удаляет? У меня например McAfee VSE 8.7 трет безбожно 99% кейгенов и патчей (хотя другие их не трогают). А в целом им доволен. Жалко, нет бесплатного.

----------


## senyak

Много. Удалить может много чего, у каждого по разному. Поэтому я бы не советовал

----------


## Rampant

*senyak*, Удаляет не антивирь, а пользователь, у меня стоит скуаред, ещё ни разу ничего лишнего не удалил.

----------


## neobrother

Помогите определиться, не могу выбрать:
либо Лицензия на Avira Antivir Premium (до этого была Personal бесплатная)
либо предлагаемый бесплатно моим провайдером Корбиной-Телеком «Dr.Web для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам» ???

Пока склоняюсь к Авире, хоть и за деньги ))

----------


## dollar

> senyak, Удаляет не антивирь, а пользователь, у меня стоит скуаред, ещё ни разу ничего лишнего не удалил


полностью поддерживаю , систему не грузит, не заметен , панику не поднимает

----------


## senyak

Ну не все же пользователи профессионалы и знают, что нужно удалять, а что нет. Домохозяйки увидели, что он нашел вирус и быстро удалили, и ходят радосные

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

Ребят, сорри если это уже где-то было, какой антивирус встроен в девятый ZoneAlarm ? Всё еще облегченный каспер ? Или какой другой ?

----------


## senyak

Касперский 2009. Но он там облегченный.

----------


## dollar

сижу на этой связке  доволен 
доктор вэб+ a-squared Anti-Malware+comodo (фаер)+песочница Sandboxie (браузер)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Palm

А доктор инсталлируемый или куриет?

----------


## dollar

всё  полные  версии  *Dr.Web Security Space
**a-squared Anti-Malware 4.5*
comodo  фаер
Sandboxie  браузер , аська

----------

